# Mozart Piano Pieces?



## Jord

Any die hard Mozart fans that know any fun unaccompanied piano pieces there is too play, by Mozart of course, i'm not much of a Mozart fan i'm just in the mood to learn a really upbeat piece that's not too hard, i'm almost at the end of his Fantasia in D Minor, something around that difficulty would be perfect


----------



## Ravndal

What about rondo alla turca? Fun piece. Lots of ways to play it.


----------



## hreichgott

Ravndal said:


> What about rondo alla turca? Fun piece. Lots of ways to play it.


The whole sonata no. 11 is great. The first movement is a very pretty theme and variations. The rondo alla turca is the third movement.

For upbeat Mozart my current favorite is the Sonata in C major K. 330. It's longer than your Fantasia but other than that probably not more difficult. Depending on the tempo you choose  As with any Mozart, you can keep it simple, or get very detailed as to personality and gestures.


----------



## moody

Ten Variations On 'Unser Dummer Poebel Meint' from Gluck's "The Pilgrims of Mecca", these are great fun and a tune that you will recognise.


----------



## Ravndal

hreichgott said:


> The whole sonata no. 11 is great. The first movement is a very pretty theme and variations. The rondo alla turca is the third movement.
> 
> For upbeat Mozart my current favorite is the Sonata in C major K. 330. It's longer than your Fantasia but other than that probably not more difficult. Depending on the tempo you choose  As with any Mozart, you can keep it simple, or get very detailed as to personality and gestures.


Yeah, but the first movement is too long for someone who is not a big fan of Mozart  Like he is going to sit down and learn a 15 minute long piece, hehe.

Jord: Check out the presto (3mov) from the 8 sonata.


----------



## worov

Try the Variaitons on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman" : 





It's great fun to play and not too difficult.


----------



## Jord

Ravndal said:


> What about rondo alla turca? Fun piece. Lots of ways to play it.


Even though i don't know many pieces by Mozart i don't wanna learn a piece what everyone knows, that's the same reason why i really want to learn a Beethoven sonata but refuse to play the Moonlight Sonata even though the first mvt is the only one i'd be able to play :lol:


----------



## Jord

hreichgott said:


> For upbeat Mozart my current favorite is the Sonata in C major K. 330. It's longer than your Fantasia but other than that probably not more difficult. Depending on the tempo you choose  As with any Mozart, you can keep it simple, or get very detailed as to personality and gestures.


This sounds fun and i'll hopefully be able to play it, thanks 

by the way for everyone posting about variations, theme and variations is one structure that i absolutely hate and refuse to write or play anything to do with variations :lol: 
Thanks anyway


----------



## moody

worov said:


> Try the Variaitons on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great fun to play and not too difficult.


That is what I have mentioned above.


----------



## Ravndal

Jord said:


> Even though i don't know many pieces by Mozart i don't wanna learn a piece what everyone knows, that's the same reason why i really want to learn a Beethoven sonata but refuse to play the Moonlight Sonata even though the first mvt is the only one i'd be able to play :lol:


Uhm, okay? Hehe. Then you havent heard the Horowitz version


----------



## Jord

Ravndal said:


> Uhm, okay? Hehe. Then you havent heard the Horowitz version


No i haven't and i doubt it'd make a difference, i'm just awkward, i just feel variations is a waste and not good enough to call a piece of music, you could take all the variations in a piece and turn it into a whole piece of music instead of just
Theme
Variation of the theme
another variation of the theme
and so on, i just think it's a waste


----------



## Ravndal

I'm not talking about the variation. I am talking about the Rondo. Horowitz convinced me of it's beauty.


----------



## Jord

Ravndal said:


> I'm not talking about the variation. I am talking about the Rondo. Horowitz convinced me of it's beauty.


Oh right i just saw you reply to something and assumed you was on about my other comment :lol: Just listened to it, still not really impressed by it, however the B section was greater than i've ever heard before


----------



## worov

> That is what I have mentioned above.


Are you sure ? The 10 variations on "Unser dummer Pobel meint" in G major ? You meant K.455, right ? This one :






When I mentionned the 12 Variations on "Ah vous-dirais-je Maman" in C major, I meant K.265.

I'm quite sure these are two different pieces.


----------



## Jord

Ah when you said Rondo i assumed you meant Alla Turka as you posted that earlier, i can't find the Horowitz performance on the internet but no matter how good the performance is i'll never be able to sit down and listen and enjoy a piece on variations


----------



## Ravndal




----------



## Feathers

I remember playing the Fantasia in D minor quite a while ago, and the piece by Mozart that I had played after it was the Eb major sonata (K282). It has a slow first movement, and like Fantasia in D minor, it is not too hard to sight read and seems to leave some extra room for interpretation relative to other pieces by Mozart.


----------

